# Planing Bit



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2016)

Has anyone seen a bit like this? Know what it is called? Looks like it would be great for my router-plainer ...





I grabbed the screenshot off a YT video.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2016)

Interesting, never seen one like it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 15, 2016)

Been looking at one for my CNC... http://www.toolstoday.com/c-440-spo...ycutter-and-bed-skimming-insert-cnc-bits.aspx

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like a neat idea, I wonder if the person machined it himself... I think I would definitely want to use it on a big router with variable speed slowed way down, Not sure those cutters are designed for typical router speeds...


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Been looking at one for my CNC... http://www.toolstoday.com/c-440-spo...ycutter-and-bed-skimming-insert-cnc-bits.aspx


Dang, how big of motor does your CNC have?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 15, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Dang, how big of motor does your CNC have?


It will have a bosch 1617 router on it once I get it set up. But with such a small depth of cut and only on MDF, even a 3" bit would work. I was looking at a 1.25".


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Been looking at one for my CNC... http://www.toolstoday.com/c-440-spo...ycutter-and-bed-skimming-insert-cnc-bits.aspx


Very cool Jonathan, I bet these would work great with a big router planer to flatten wide boards. And I likey replaceable carbides!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## justallan (Feb 16, 2016)

I called it a "carbide tipped fly cutter" and came up with some good ides on google.
I have the Bosch 1617 on my CNC and use a 1/2" and 3/4" cutter and neither the machine or router even know it's there.
I'd make darned sure to have your work clamped real good. Years ago I tossed a chunk of aluminum across the shop being a little greedy with a flycutter on a Bridgeport. I clamp stuff pretty good nowadays!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2016)

justallan said:


> I called it a "carbide tipped fly cutter"



That seems a little over-the-top to handle such an easy chore. Around here we still just swat them with flyswatters and be done with it. You guys in Montana make things too complicated.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan (Feb 16, 2016)

It's kind of like all you rich folks with chainsaws for falling trees.
What we do is climb to the top of trees and start swinging until they snap.
The guy who lands on the box of beer has to buy the next box.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 16, 2016)

We use lots of surfacing bits like that at work in our cnc's. 

I've always been told it's a fly cutter also but can ask our tool rep when he comes in for a technical name of you wish.


----------



## TimR (Feb 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Has anyone seen a bit like this? Know what it is called? Looks like it would be great for my router-plainer ...
> 
> View attachment 97321
> 
> I grabbed the screenshot off a YT video.


What YT vid? That cutter is taking off two completely different passes which just looks odd. Makes me wonder if there's a tight relationship between each set of cutters based on their orientation, or if one is meant to be a 'roughing' cut and the other a finish??? Cool...I think.


----------



## TimR (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's one from Amanatool...$250 or thereabouts...


----------

